
Uber manager raised concerns about self-driving just days before fatal collision - myinnerbanjo
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/11/18135983/uber-whistleblower-fatal-tampa-collision-ipo-safety-email
======
mimixco
Uber is a money losing company that makes a (comparatively simple) taxi app
for mobile phones. I don't think they'll ever be capable of making a self-
driving car.

